# .....



## gk fotografie (Oct 1, 2019)

(deleted)

View attachment 180229
View attachment 180230
View attachment 180228


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2019)

Those are really nice, gk. I will have to see if I even took 3 photos this month once I go home.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2019)

I'll join in with you. This first one may not be one of my best, but the AD for the school sure liked it. The other two are two of my best for the month.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 1, 2019)

Love the idea of a recurring monthly “best of”.  I think you should be our leader on this one! 

This was a good exercise to cull down to three!  I took a ton of photos in September .  Haven’t even scratched the surface of all the photos I took at the workshop this weekend.  Some of my favorites from this month are not necessarily what I would consider my “best” photographically.  So these are best, _not_ favorites. 




CC903A24-B173-4043-A369-1FA577966907 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Sunrise at Good Harbor by SharonCat..., on Flickr





smooth by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 1, 2019)

@gk fotografie the rippled reflections in that first photo are amazing!

@ronlane  I can see why the AD loves that one!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 1, 2019)

Bump


----------



## snowbear (Oct 1, 2019)

I didn't do much shooting in September.  These are my favorites:

"You Spin Me"




"Delaware Bay Sunset"





"Cape May Tree"


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 1, 2019)

Neat thread!

My opinion changes every time I look through my files, but I'll go with these

1


 

2


 

3


----------



## D7K (Oct 2, 2019)

Tough one, I've not finished editing all the shots but I guess up to now, it'd be these three.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 2, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Neat thread!
> My opinion changes every time I look through my files, but I'll go with these
> 1
> View attachment 180255
> ...



That mesmerized look in #1 is really amazing...


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 2, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> That mesmerized look in #1 is really amazing...



Thank you. Yes, I agree. He was given that simple wooden toy and we watched his imagination light up.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2019)

I've barely shot this year. yuk.




Food_For_Kids_Fundraiser_9-18-8 by Braineack, on Flickr




Food_For_Kids_Fundraiser_9-18-29 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 2, 2019)

Braineack said:


> I've barely shot this year. yuk.



What’s up with that?  Too busy or going through a lull in interest/motivation?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 2, 2019)

Don't have a lot to choose from for September with the birth of our granddaughter and vacation taking a lot of time away from the hobby. Have to go with these, I suppose:

1


 
2


 
3


----------



## Nwcid (Oct 2, 2019)

This one is from a group get together to work with off camera flash outdoors.





This one is from a studio session I did with this 4 cousins.  The first image was of them doing some card "sharking".


 

Rounded out the month with a senior shoot.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> What’s up with that?  Too busy or going through a lull in interest/motivation?



not sure.  Doing a wedding next weekend though.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 2, 2019)

I post this one in honor of those who perished on this plane today in Connecticut. I took this in Plymouth MA on 9/18


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 3, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> I post this one in honor of those who perished on this plane today in Connecticut. I took this in Plymouth MA on 9/18



That was tragic


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 3, 2019)

Lot of things going this past month, but managed to find three of my favorites from the month.




Just Another Day In Paradise by William Raber, on Flickr




I Am The Most Interesting Dog In The World-1.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




The Singer-3.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2019)

I am not sure if Sadie has the " The things I do for my human " look, or the " Comrades lost " look...quite expressive either way!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 3, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I am not sure if Sadie has the " The things I do for my human " look, or the " Comrades lost " look...quite expressive either way!



Strange thing is she likes to pose. LOL


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 3, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Don't have a lot to choose from for September with the birth of our granddaughter and vacation taking a lot of time away from the hobby. Have to go with these, I suppose:
> 
> 1
> View attachment 180280
> ...



It's #3 for me, very nice.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 4, 2019)

September was a slow shooting month for me.  I did get the grand's cheer photos.  Not blurry like she thought 

1.



Train Xing by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.  View from inside a restaurant.  Darkened the wall too much?



Gondola Lift by Cheryl, on Flickr

3.



Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 5, 2019)

I've been shooting more than ever, so there's a lot to choose from. I would say these three for sure though:


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 6, 2019)

Dan, I think anyone would be very happy to have shot that first one! Wonderful use of light and shadow.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 7, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Dan, I think anyone would be very happy to have shot that first one! Wonderful use of light and shadow.


Thank you Dean!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Oct 8, 2019)

Three from September of my Muse, my favourite subject and apparently a possession ..... 

"A female friend, amiable, clever, and devoted, is a possession more valuable than parks and palaces; and without such a muse, few men can succeed in life, none be contented." ~ Benjamin Disraeli



 



 





Last one was a manual focus Voigtlander, so that's my excuse for it being a bit soft.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 8, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Three from September of my Muse, my favourite subject and apparently a possession .....
> 
> "A female friend, amiable, clever, and devoted, is a possession more valuable than parks and palaces; and without such a muse, few men can succeed in life, none be contented." ~ Benjamin Disraeli
> 
> ...



That first one is great!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Oct 8, 2019)

[QUOTE="gk fotografie, post:

That first one is great![/QUOTE]

Thank you!   It was just a crop of a shot from a trial of a new light - but I liked the shapes and tones.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 9, 2019)

I like the first one also. Great crop.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 9, 2019)

@Photo Lady  I love that " cocky " look the hen has!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 9, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @Photo Lady  I love that " cocky " look the hen has!


yes she is so smug.. thanks


----------



## Philmar (Oct 9, 2019)

Sunrise over Leuty lifeguard station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Streetcar in TTC Leslie Street Barn- Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr




R.C. Harris takes a shower at dusk by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Oct 9, 2019)

DanOstergren said:


> I've been shooting more than ever, so there's a lot to choose from. I would say these three for sure though:
> 
> View attachment 180373 View attachment 180374 View attachment 180375



Excellent!  They say photography is all about the light, but I think it is all about Dan with the light.


----------



## Etoimos (Oct 10, 2019)

This is a great idea for a thread and there are some really nice photos in here.  I only managed to get out to shoot once in Sep, so below are my best three and they are all night shots.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> *bump!
> 
> 
> 
> *​


is there going to be a new thread for Oct. ?


----------



## Destin (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm really late to this, but I figured I'd still jump in:

1.)





2.)





3.)


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 13, 2019)

Destin said:


> I'm really late to this, but I figured I'd still jump in:
> 
> 1.)
> 
> ...



Nice photos, but two of them are from *March 2019*.....maybe stretching with 3, 4, 5 days before September or after September is still acceptable, but more than 6 months old photos is of course not what this thread is about. Sorry.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 13, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> *is there going to be a new thread for Oct. ?*



No, at least not organized by me!


----------



## Destin (Oct 13, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really late to this, but I figured I'd still jump in:
> ...



I assure you that the metadata is incorrect. I took these photos in September of this year. The date must be wrong in my camera.. it’s not something I’ve ever checked or bothered to set. The top two were taken on September 27th and the bottom was on September 22nd. 

Honestly, the fact that you’d take this seriously enough to check the exif data is kind of crazy to me. It’s not like you’re giving out prizes or something, so I don’t see why I’d even have incentive to lie or why you’d worry about checking.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 14, 2019)

Destin said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...



Touched a little nerve, didn't I?
I understand that it doesn't really matter to you, because there's no prize or money to be won??? What a sad and extremely curious attitude. If you think about things that way and actually don't care, why participate in this thread in the first place? I'm not interested in any discussion here, because I don't find it interesting enough.
Do you really think I study all exif data, ha,ha, how funny, I really have better things to do!
In my web browser there's an app that shows GPS and Exif data in a bar at the bottom of every photo on the internet, useful for sharing our travel photos with (or view photos of) acquaintances on the internet.
Coincidentally I noticed that 2 photos were taken in March 2019, so be happy that I noticed it, because if this happens with the same Fuji camera that randomly displays all kinds of dates, then it's time to have that camera fixed! So, what are you actually talking about? I wish you good luck!

Gerard


----------



## Destin (Oct 14, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > gk fotografie said:
> ...



Take my word for it or don’t, I know when I took the photos. 

I have no incentive to lie or cheat on this forum. I come here to share my work and view the work of others.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 14, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > *bump!
> ...



I would think on Nov 1 it will be time for a best of October thread!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 14, 2019)

@Destin and @gk fotografie 

Just my 2 cents - I agree it’s important that everyone is on board that it’s not a “catalogue” challenge.  As this is the first time through with this idea, a little friendly policing is in order.  No need for things to go beyond the reminder that was politely given.  

The date/time feature is easily found and updated in the menu.  It takes all of 30 seconds.  Maybe not important to you in this instance but at some point you’ll be looking for a certain photo or trying to remember “when was I in Acadia?” and you’ll be happy you have the correct info.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 14, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > gk fotografie said:
> ...



I'd better check the date my camera is showing, I don't want to get El Kabonged.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 15, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > gk fotografie said:
> ...



I'm really too old and my health is too bad to be busy with this kind of nonsense from losers who don't understand what the intention is. What is NOT clear about "Your 3 best photos of the past month:* September 2019*"? If someone doesn't have 3 photos that were taken in September 2019, just don't participate in this thread and do not tell a strange story if I happen to see that 2 of the 3 photos were taken in March 2019 according to the exif data and therefore not (as requested) in September 2019.

By the way, it's my good right to check when a photo is taken, I don't have to ask, so why does this person react so curiously? Very sad, just say that you've made a mistake, remove the 2 photos in question and there's nothing else going on. Then check your camera, because how is it possible that the same camera will display (according to this persons argument in September 2019!!) both the date indication (photo # 1) in September 2019 AND the date indication (photo # 2 and # 3) in March 2019? That's really a miracle

I trust, just like you do with the Weekly Challenge, the sincerity of people, because why should one cheat? As I've indicated, it's not at all a problem if the period is somewhat stretched, 3,4,5 days is acceptable, but don't tell nonsense if I only notice that pictures taken six months ago do not belong in the thread in question.

In order to prevent that not everyone will just upload random pictures and thereby destroy the purpose of this "best of ..." idea, it's unfortunately necessary to check, I guess.
It's a pity, I thought it might be nice to start something 'different' to bring some new spirit into this forum, but unfortunately there will always be people that find it pleasant to ruin things. I wish you good luck organizing it!

Gerard


----------



## Destin (Oct 15, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



Alright, clearly you're convinced that I'm lying. It's ridiculous that it's gotten to this point, but I feel the need to protect my good name on this forum. I'm not going to have everyone thinking that I'm a liar because of a technical error with my camera. I thought about doing this via DM to keep it private, but I was called out in public and will respond in kind. 

I've been a member of this forum for nearly a decade and for much of that time I've been highly active. I've never been caught lying/cheating or anything of the kind.

Here's the best proof I have to back up my claim:

I've only ever photographed the grand island bridges one time. Here is a cell phone photo that was taken that morning for my instagram story. Feel free to analyze the exif data - it will prove my claim of when that photo was taken. This was clearly taken in September, and if you look closely at the sky you can tell it's the same sunrise a few minutes later than the photo in question was taken. The same sunrise never happens twice - it's like a fingerprint. 





You'll also note that the exif data claims I took that photo at 1857hrs - clearly not a time that sunrise photos are taken. You could try to argue that it was taken at sunset, however the above photo was taken at 0652hrs, and the below screenshot from TPE confirms that sunrise would have been around that time that morning. It also shows the direction of sunrise from where I took the photo.. there is no physically possible way to shoot a sunset from this spot.






I don't have any hard proof for the other photo, however if you review the exif data you'll see that it was supposedly taken around 0230hrs, which in Toronto, means it's dark out every day of the year. The photo was taken at f/5.6, 1/1000th of a second, and iso 250. Ask yourself: would that be possible at 2am when it's dark out?

Can we stop calling me a liar yet? Because I think an apology may be in order. 

This thread was intended to be FUN. Remember that - you're taking a fun thing way too seriously and therefore sucking the fun right out of it.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 15, 2019)

Destin said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



While the thread in question clearly asks for photos taken in September 2019, you've included 2 photos of which the exif indicates a date in March 2019. I've done nothing but inform you, I've not used the word "liar" anywhere or in any way, let that be clear. This is clearly something you make of it in your own head!

I'm not a clairvoyant, I can't see, smell or taste what you do or don't do with your camera, the relevant exif info is a fixed data so for me March 2019 is indeed March 2019 and not September 2019, I hope you understand this? The exif info shows March 2019 and that's why I made nothing but a friendly message - Your BEST 3 PHOTOS of the past month: September 2019 - that 2 photos were not according to the stated criterion, namely taken in September 2019. I've not done anything else!

Your aggrestive, rude and weird reaction accompanied by a "disagree" on this message of mine makes no sense at all, because I can't tell from that exif info that these 2 photos were not taken in March 2019, but September 2019, can I? All your further bla, bla, bla is totally irrelevant and not interesting.

It's your own responsibility that the date setting is incorrect, not mine! I've only seen that it says March 2019 and not September 2019 and communicated this to you. So what are you actually talking about and trying to proof? It's all completely irrelevant.

Apologizing, ha, apparently you don't understand that you made a mistake yourself, grow up, man! As I indicated earlier, I've absolutely no interest in any discussion, so as I've already said before, so, I wish you good luck!


----------



## robertana.c.3 (Oct 15, 2019)

These are Oct for now. Will look for Sept.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 15, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > gk fotografie said:
> ...



This will be the last post on this issue.  There is no need to continue with this argument over who is right/wrong over something as insignificant as the date on an exif file.  If a member of this forum says the files are from September then that is the end of it.  I think it is pretty clear that it was an issue with either the exif on the photo or the exif reader being used.  The end.  

Destin should not have had to prove himself but I understand why he felt the need to do so.  He was not aggressive or rude in his response.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 15, 2019)

robertana.c.3 said:


> These are Oct for now. Will look for Sept.



All -   There will be a Best of October thread - please wait for that.  Thanks!


----------

